# Pas affichage sur Ibook A1007 et A1005



## Mario53 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour et merci de toute aide.J'ai récupérer 2 iBook hier soir
chez un ami et j'aurais besoin de votre aide pour mieux comprendre
ces drôles de bêtes.
Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton alimentation du iBook A1005 celui si
se met en route mais écran reste noir.
Pour le faire fonctionner,j'ai vu que la batterie fessait mauvais contact,
alors je suis obligé de mettre un support dessous pour que celui si se met en
route et demarre enfin correctement.
Avez vous eu déjà ce problème et comment remédier à cela svp?
Sinon,voici la config que j'ai pu voir en cliquant sur la pomme à gauche de
écran via le menu "A propos de votre ordinateur"
Version : Mac OS FU1-9.2.2
Mémoire intégrée : 128MO
Mémoire virtuelle : 129MO utilisés sur Macintosh HD
Plus gros bloc inutilisé : 92.2MO
Mac OS ROM vFU-9.7.1

Pour le iBook A1007 même problème mais écran reste noir malgré une cale dessous.
Merci pour toute aide.
PS: Ou puise trouver le câble de sortie vidéo pour brancher sur un écran externe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Vu que la doc couramment diffusée ne précise le "Model number" qu'à partir de la seconde génération d'iBook G4 (A1054), il vaudrait mieux que tu précise le "Order numbre" (celui de la forme "MxxxxLL/A), pour qu'on ai une idée de quel modèle il s'agit.

Cela dit, un iBook, c'est un Mac G3 ou G4, donc la place de ce topic n'est pas dans "Classic Mac". On déménage !


----------



## Mario53 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour et merci de votre aide.
Je ne trouve nul par le "Order numbre" mais cependant j'ai
pu voir sous le clavier les configurations.
Pour iBook A1007 :
800MHz/256MB/30GB/Combo
J'ai aussi un numero de type UV3120PMN4R

Pour iBook A1005 :
700MHz/128MB/20GB/CD
J'ai aussi un numero de type UV2490VYN4P

Merci pour toute aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Mario53 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de votre aide.
> Je ne trouve nul par le "Order numbre" mais cependant j'ai
> pu voir sous le clavier les configurations.
> Pour iBook A1007 :
> ...



Outch, il semble y avoir un problème, là, j'ai trouvé le A1005 (M8861LL/A), mais il ne semble exister qu'en 800 Mhz, pas en 700, par contre, le M8860LL/A, lui, correspond pile poil à ta définition du A1005, mais je n'ai pas de "Model Number" pour lui.

Bon, dans les deux cas, ce sont des iBook G3 "dual USB", un 12 pouces 16 Mo de VRam, et un 14 pouces 32 Mo de Vram à priori.

Ces deux machines souffrent toutes les deux de la maladie qui frappe tous les iBook rectangulaires (tous les iBook G3 ou G4, sauf les "Palourdes", en fait), au niveau des nappes vidéo, qui s'abîment par frottements sur l'armature métallique de l'écran qui présente une arrête trop vive. Le remède passe par le remplacement de la nappe vidéo (vérifier aussi le câble de l'inverter qui peut aussi éventuellement souffrir de la même arrête), et le passage d'un petit coup d'abrasif sur la dite arrête. Ça implique le démontage complet de l'écran, à réserver à un bricoleur averti dans le démontage/remontage des ordis portables, disposant des notices adéquates en outres (les fameux "Take Appart" d'Apple).


----------



## Mario53 (9 Mai 2010)

Effectivement en naviguant j'ai vu que ces 2 Ibook
ont une maladie courante de Apple.
Apparemment,il faut rajouter une cale au niveau de
la carte graphique pour que celui si redémarre.
Moi j'ai juste appuyer sur habillage et la miracle,le A1007
c'est remis en route nickel.
Voila,la seule astuce qui y'a.
Je vai voir par la suite si il faut remplacer les câbles inventer
et inventer si ça faut le coup.
Merci de me donner un site ou trouver ce type de pièce.
En tout cas,ça change de Windows ^^ et pas simple.
Bon,ce souci est reglé pour moi,mais derniere chose svp.
Comment reinstaller OS car plein de fichier unitile svp
et surtout ou trouver OS?
Pas de dvd origine bien sur et pas envie acheter donc
reste plus que FTP ou Torr...
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Mario53 a dit:


> Pas de dvd origine bien sur et pas envie acheter donc
> reste plus que FTP ou Torr...
> Merci



Non non, les deux dernières solutions sont à exclure sur MacGe, en raison du second paragraphe des conditions d'utilisation des forums que tu as accepté de respecter en t'inscrivant ici. !

Ici, il n'y a que deux solutions : achat d'occasion, ou, si coup de bol, en trouver un dans le topic sur les dons de logiciels originaux (forum Classic Mac), en ne perdant pas de vue qu'on ne peut, dans ce topic, que contacter ceux qui proposent quelque chose, mais les posts de "demande" sont systématiquement supprimés.


----------



## Mario53 (9 Mai 2010)

Merci du conseil.Je n'ai plus qu'a attendre un don mais la
c'est pas gagner
Sinon dernier conseil svp.
Est t'il possible de prendre le HDD et memoire du iBook
A1007 pour lui mettre sur le A1005??
Pour beneficier du Wifi,il me faut absolument une carte
Airport ou avec une clé usb wifi c'est possible avec driver
bien sur?
Merci pour tout aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Ça serait pas plus simple de prendre la carte Airport du 1005 pour mettre sur le 1007 ?

Sinon pour les clés USB, faut Mac OS X impérativement. Le 1007, il a quoi comme Ram ?


----------

